# UZURV. Anyone get any rides?



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

UZURV is flooding every forum like Arcade City did.
Besides people from UZURV has anyone here ever got a ride using the service?
All I see is just like AC, drivers using their referral codes to sign up other drivers.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I am beyond irritated by their massive social media blitz. Can't tell you how many posts moderators have removed here regaring UZURV.

That being said, I have signed up. Why? Well, my goal is to find one person that I can set up a consistent ride with on my way into work. I can use UZURV once and then just schedule for free after that.

Things I think are short sighted about UZURV:

1) It doesn't interface with Uber or Lyft. You're supposed to meet up, pax then turns on the app and submits a ride request. It may or may not go to you.

2) The 99¢ fee is tolerable for long rides. But our average airport run nets around $8-12. Taking $3 off of that is ludicrous. Them charging $3 to both the rider and driver is INSANE, then to expect an add-on "incentive"? Who's gonna do that?

3) Great - show all the riders the photos of the drivers. Like that wouldn't create some sort of stalking scenario!

4) The referral fees are based on 7% of the fees charged to RIDERS and DRIVERS you refer. 7% of 99¢ is 7¢. 7% of $2.99 is 21¢. Wow. 21 cents!! HOW GENEROUS!

5) You have to turn off your app between30 minutes and an hour prior to arrival or else risk being late due to an unexpected ping across the city.

6) Lyft is starting to offer a similar service.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584118-Can-I-Schedule-a-Ride-in-Advance-

The Lyft option is live in SF.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

I posted this in our group. Some of the same thing, people wanting to spam with codes:


1. They are using the same method as Arcade City. If you notice in the forums it’s all drivers posting their sign up codes as drivers get a 7% commission on reservations. This sounds good and dandy but just like Arcade City if you notice it’s all drivers. No passengers and the app doesn’t do much good. It’s drivers advertising to drivers at this point.

2. Read the app reviews from the app stores.
There are 31 on the Android store. If you read them you can tell they are either plants making this app to sound like the greatest thing since sliced bread or other drivers asking you to sign up with their codes. 
App Store Pax version: Has no reviews or ratings. Means it has barely been downloaded
Driver version: Same as above.

3. The 99c fee for reservations is temporary. The normal fee is $2.95 for both the rider and the driver!!!! So basically they want to make $6 for a ride that you may not even get $6 off of!!

4. Randomness prevents discrimination. Fact is fact, there will be passengers that will pick drivers based on their sex or color or name. With a random system that uses the closet driver, sexism, racisim, and discrimination are eliminated. 

4a. There is a very good chance since passengers can view the drivers profiles that submit to accept the reservations that there will be creepers.

5. It kind of defeats what we have been doing in this group. Usually if we have a pax that we drop off and they say something like. I’ll need a ride to the airport tomorrow at 5 am. If we can’t do it, we usually post it here and help each other out. There is a chance that other driver will also be thankful and slip you a few bucks or buy you a cup of coffee out on the road

6. They say you can be a ‘favorited’ driver. A lot of us have or have had regulars. Why should we have them pay up to $3 for another service when they can contact us directly? 
You can use free services like Google Voice and Sideline to get a secondary number so you don’t have to give out your real number.


----------



## big daddy matt (Nov 2, 2014)

So few things...it's nothing like ac as the uzurv guys are legit and have no criminal record. And as far as why would you just have the pax call you directly? Well what if your not available but you want your pax to be happy knowing that if your aren't available then you have a backup for them. Personally I think it's great and yes there's alot of drivers but if you start reference pax then they will use it. I think it's great and hopefully it will take off


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh yeah - that generous referral offer. 7%. Oooo. That's 7 cents per referral before the $2.95 fee kicks in, then it becomes 20 cents! Wow.

My last downtown to airport run (most likely candidate for UZURV) was around $12. When UZURV hits full rates, they'll want $2.95 from both the driver and the rider. And they'll want the pax to incentivize the driver with a $2 bill. SO, on this oh-so-typical ride, the rider pays $16.60 ($1.60 BF in Savannah) for the trip to Uber, $2.95 to UZURV, $2 for incentive for a grand total of $21.55. But do I get my $12 net? No - take out MY $2.95 contribution to UZURV and it becomes $9.05 + $2 incentive = $11.05. I still lose. Pas has to put out $3 incentive just for the driver to break even!

SO - Regular Uber = open app, see how far out closest driver is. Ping when that time is consistent with your need to be ready by, take closest Uber, Pax pays the least ($16.60) and Driver gets the most ($12). Fees = $4.60

Uber via UZURV = make reservation. Pick a driver. maybe a creeper picking out a hottie, or a hater discriminating on your appearance or name. Coordinate via real telephone numbers. Driver has to stop taking pings 30 minutes to an hour prior to arrival to ensure ontime performance. Rider pays $21.55. Driver gets $11.05. Fees = $10.50

Now, in full disclosure, I downloaded the apps and signed on as a driver. My goal is to find someone who needs a regular ride that's on my way to my day job. After the first connection, we'll coordinate using pencil and paper and drop the middle man.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I've done a couple. They are worth it for me since I do Select only - but I've found most users don't seem to want to pay for Select. 

I have better luck giving business travelers my phone number and telling them I'll gladly pre-arrange for their trips to the airport with a bit of notice.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I truly am happy that you find value in it. Are you still being charged $0.99, or are you paying $2.95? At $2.95, would it still be worth it?


----------



## Rideshare4what (Dec 7, 2016)

I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Rideshare4what (Dec 7, 2016)

Average incentive on my trips are $8


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

A fellow driver in the MKE Airport TNC lot told me about this. Sounds stupid. Especially since even if you agree to meet with a pax thru Uzurv, you have no guarantee of getting the ride request. Uber and Lyft, for the sake of preventing "prearranged rides", will not always ping the closest driver, even if the pax is sitting in their vehicle.

My 2 cents? If a rider likes you and you feel comfortable enough with them, then give the TNC companies the finger and do the whole ride for cash or use a Square reader. You get a much bigger cut that way (97% to 100% as opposed to 72% to 75%, and you could still charge them the same that Uber would have if you track time and distance.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

And the no-show fee is only a couple bucks.

I've taken a ride on it - lost money when I calculated the distance to the pax, as well as the lost wages when I switched to a "destination" in Uber (got no rides, of course).

They've been at $0.99 for the entire time, it's not individual - the company has decided to keep it at a buck, probably until they feel they've got the market cornered and can charge whatever they want (a la Uber) - but that'll never happen.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I downloaded it to check it out. So once i accept the ride and arrive at scheduled time, they still have to request ride via uber and hope it comes to me?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I downloaded it to check it out. So once i accept the ride and arrive at scheduled time, they still have to request ride via uber and hope it comes to me?


Precisely. Which is why I would never use it. That and the ridiculous finder's fee on already pathetic fares.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Precisely. Which is why I would never use it. That and the ridiculous finder's fee on already pathetic fares.


Hopefully, you're not accepting anything without an incentive of $3 or more. If you're in a congested area, then you might have problems. Typically, you'd reserve through this service, because the rider thinks there will be no drivers available. So yes, driver goes online, rider immediately hits request and 99% of the time, you get the ping. If it's not you, cancel and re-request. In my area, most are 4:30am UberX rides to the airport (which somebody always picks up).

With that being said, I have purposefully not accepted rides from the airport, it would be a nightmare to try and link up (unless you meet, and drive outside of the airport, then do the request - something I'm not willing to do).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

there was one in my area a few days ago to SF airport with $5 incentive. That's a 90 minute drive for me.
I thought about it. I would have taken it if it was more like a $20 incentive, to cover gas for return trip, since I would also be able to stay in SF for a while to drive.
Checked back later to possibly accept then try to negotiate a better incentive, but someone had snatched it up.

I might never use it. But I'll keep my eye on it for something really good.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> there was one in my area a few days ago to SF airport with $5 incentive. That's a 90 minute drive for me.
> I thought about it. I would have taken it if it was more like a $20 incentive, to cover gas for return trip, since I would also be able to stay in SF for a while to drive.


For SF Airport, why worry about return trip? Is the airport queue that bad?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

i wouldnt use it. Being 90 minutes away from home I wouldnt want to risk to continue to go in the wrong direction.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I have it on my phone, but haven't gotten any actual rides with it yet. At first, most of the rides seemed to be 40-50 miles north of me, but now some are starting to come into the Miami area. I offered to take one that would have been a good start to my day. It stayed available for almost 48 hours without selecting a driver and then went away. I figure it was either someone just testing it from a rider perspective or someone's travel plans changed (it was an airport run).

The comments above about referral fees and charges for using the system are valid -- but those are things you consider when evaluating a ride. If you don't want to pay $.99 or $2.99 for a $10 ride, don't offer to take the ride. Only take rides that are worth your while.

I don't think UZURV is going to set the world on fire. I *do* see situations where it is great for the pax, especially if they are taking a long trip or a trip at a weird time of day.

The app is free, so it hasn't cost me a penny. If I get one ride with it, that's one ride I would not have gotten otherwise.

When I look at UZURV offerings, I look for two things:

A ride in close proximity to where I am (or will be), taking me where I want to be -- kinda like using destination filter.
A really long ride that will be quite profitable.
If the offered ride doesn't meet one of those criteria, I ignore it and go about my day...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Had it on my phone for a month gathering Customer and taking up space. Deleted it a few days ago.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's a ride one of our South Florida drivers got yesterday. Several of our regular posters applied for it, but were not chosen. 675 miles Uber X -- at our rates, driver payout should be between $600-$700, maybe a little more.


----------

